# When a big cat goes to school



## Rahul (Feb 9, 2016)

As it is said in my country - this happens only in India

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUP-oY_JqQQ

The clip also shows what urban people will do see wildlife, and realize that wildlife is indeed ... wild!


----------

